# My Orange Tangerine Tiger Shrimp Berried!



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey all,

I thought I'd share some pictures and videos of my Orange Tangerine Tigers! If you google Golden Tiger Shrimp there is a bunch if information on it, and the whole debate of their existence of being dyed or real. I believe with many people breeding them, it's been proven that they breed true, I sure hope so. The eggs look smaller then crystals, and even some of the OEBTs. Hmm.....maybe it's just me.

The tank is about 3 months old, so I hope the babies will be okay. I'm going to add some more moss to help grow some hiding spots and grazing areas for the babies.

I took 3 videos as well
Eating some Barley
Grazing around
Berried

When I post my videos, I see igor has some as well.....  how are they doing?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats on the berried lady, keep us posted on the babies 

They do take longer to breed, and have smaller clutches, but they are a delight to watch, always active, best seen on a darker substrate.

Tangerine Tigers are not dyed! They are in fact Caridina Serrata, or Tuepfel shrimps as they are called in Germany. 

Its the same shrimp as Aura Blues, just a different color morph. 

I got mine from Germany, where the Blue version is very popular, it also comes in Red.

This is a Tiger shrimp and WILL breed with other Tiger/CRS shrimps, I have cross bred ones here. So if you want to keep the Orange color, you need to keep them in a separate tank.

Good luck with the lady, you should see some neat little orange ones soon!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sam my female is berried too! Took long enough....I thought I had all males, guess not eh.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Very awesome... At first it was hard to tell the males from females, but now that they are a bit bigger, they are easier to tell. I now have both of my females berried. I can't wait tell they have the babies..! The first one should be soon. 

Do you know how long they stay berried? The regular 25-28 days?

I also never got a chance to thank you for the KK and Blue Bolts..! They are doing wonderful... I'm going to try and get some pics and post them later.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

hmmnnn now that is something I don't know....most shrimps (most that I know of) its around 28-30 days, but these are caridina serrata and they are very slow growers from my experience with the blue auras (blue tupfel)

I will see if I can find out from some of the other people who have them...get back to you on this.

Glad you like your BKK and BBs, they are soooo cool shrimps.

Im working on a new one now....stay tuned!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Work has really been in the way for my shrimping, and it's so nice to sneak in on the site once in a while and it makes my day to see you guys' success.


----------

